# IE7 #1 in the US and UK, and expected to be #1 worldwide shortly.



## anandk (Dec 1, 2007)

It’s been a little over a year since IE7 was released for Windows XP and for Windows Vista. 

According to internal Microsoft research based on data from Visual Sciences Corporation, there are over 300 million users are experiencing the web with IE7. This makes IE7 the second most popular browser after IE6. IE7 is already #1 in the US and UK, and we expect IE7 to surpass IE6 worldwide shortly. More at MSDN Blogs.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

IE 7 is #1 ?

I cant believe *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

Anyway Opera Rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

And it is soon going to become Asia NO.1
Reason-->> it can be installed on pirated windows also. 

*Between IE7 is celebrating is 1st birthday today.*
Happy B'daY IE7


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

sounds unbelievable!Who actually uses it?

stupid US/UK peeps.heh.

IE7 is 10 times better than IE6 but firefox and opera owns them both.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9853/bdieyp7.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

^^height of fanboyism ;0


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> sounds unbelievable!Who actually uses it?
> 
> IE7 is 10 times better than IE6 but firefox and opera owns them both.


I use IE7............
I simply find it better than any1.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^height of fanboyism ;0


LOL...
Do you think wishing is bad thing.
And yeah..I am fanboy of IE7.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

^^personal choice mate.

Wishing is OK but using photoshoped images and putting happy b'day and all is kinda extreme for a browser.

Still firefox and opera owns it.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^height of fanboyism ;0


 ofcourse!and did u notice the "research" is done by and for Microwshoft? 
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/6889/199208087549bbe875crc2.jpg
*RIP*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^personal choice mate.
> 
> Wishing is OK but using photoshoped images and putting happy b'day and all is kinda extreme for a browser.


I like IE7...so did so.
Thats not extreme dear...took only 15 min to prepare that image. 
That I must do for one who is always with me when I am sitting on my computer. 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ofcourse!and did u notice the "research" is done by and for Microwshoft? [/B]


Do U suspect ..this research data is wrong.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ofcourse!and did u notice the "research" is done by and for Microwshoft?
> *img523.imageshack.us/img523/6889/199208087549bbe875crc2.jpg
> *RIP*



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


Opera Rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

Firefox too 

Yes I suspect anything from M$.unethical monopolistic corporation!
and i cant forget the M$ "get the facts FUD",using SCO,claiming patent infringement against Linux!How can I forget the devil?=M$ 

IE7?baah!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

^ i agree.. firefox is good too... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Firefox too
> 
> Yes I suspect anything from M$.unethical monopolistic corporation!
> and i cant forget the M$ "get the facts FUD",using SCO,claiming patent infringement against Linux!How can I forget the devil?=M$
> ...


I can't do anything ..to make you believe that research figure are right.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

@ravi sir dont even try its a waste of time and resources 

ie7 totally blows out any competition when it comes to vista


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ie7 totally blows out any competition when it comes to vista


Even it rocks on my XP.
I can't say about others......


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

even IE7 is not a  choice(thank u Jesus!) for the Ist world Operating Systems like Linux,BSDs,OS X UNIXens!.

edited for imav


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

jeshtha lets not make such comments in the tech news section i got banned last time for "arguing" in a forum other than fight club ...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

OK.will try to control my urges.sometimes i go childish Anujaa!
(Hindi/Sanskrit mein Jyeshth/Anuj bolte hena?)


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2007)

Firefox Honeymoon got over long back when Firefox 2.0 came out & Firefox 3.0 is taking too long to come with only 20% of the bugs fixed. Mozilla is loosing ground.

IE 7 software is tooo good on Windows. The new engine is already proposed with IE 8, it is just gonna rock.

To pimp IE 7, check winvistaclub. There is a whole article written by us MVPs on how to pimp it so much that u will forget opera or Firefox


----------



## axxo (Dec 1, 2007)

i use IE7......only for downloading firefox  ....


----------



## New (Dec 1, 2007)

^lol. I use all of them


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

Opera rocks...


----------



## chesss (Dec 1, 2007)

> According to internal Microsoft research based on data from Visual Sciences Corporation,


 oooh what an extremely credible source!! internal microsoft  research!!! lol I mean seriously "internal microsoft research"?? lmao 
*www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
Also these statistics probably don't take into account many asian sites(non english sites)  where browser like Opera is very popular.
Also old but still holds


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> i use IE7......only for downloading firefox  ....


rofl

btw IE legacy hav some serious rendering problems with floats.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

@chester:that's what i said first itself.internal Microsoft research,we all know what'll be the outcome yet to launch zune2 tops among with other BC will come!remember the "M$" research showed  "visita" the most secure os by a BC and the thread got locked also making vista boys  pwned.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 1, 2007)

Lets put a poll on this thread, and we'l know what the people here at thinkdigit use most!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Well according to Google Analytics stats of my site which gets most of the traffic from India, for the past 6 months 81% people who visited were using IE "BUT" out of those 81% only 16% were using IE 7 and rest were using IE 6.
And FYI I have had 76,000 visitors and 1,75,000 Pageviews during that period.
I really doubt this report if it expects IE 7 to be no.1 shortly worldwide.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2007)

Firefox is simply the best as it can be customised and also has 3rd party Add-ons available. Extensions like AdBlock Plus simply rock and so does Firefox.


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 1, 2007)

IE is slow...firefox consumes too much memory...and opera cant render many sites properly..i guess what u need is all of them...but the ignorant user will use IE since it comes bundled with windows vista...and windows xp sp3 will include IE7


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^bcoz most sites are optimized for IE6.  not the fault of other browsers


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

try this one(IE users be cautious):
*www.crashie.com/

And now this one:
*www.positioniseverything.net/explorer.html
*www.howtocreate.co.uk/wrongWithIE/


----------



## anandk (Dec 4, 2007)

^ crashie did not crash my IE7, maybe it used to crash IE6.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 4, 2007)

for me its Fireforx always and forever ..Firefox is a gem it rocks .


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

IE7 shows bad performance in Dial-up and for small network connections, how it is 1, i will go for safari,opera


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> ^ crashie did not crash my IE7, maybe it used to crash IE6.



lucky chap

IE7 freezed in my case


----------



## din (Dec 4, 2007)

I think advantage of IE is the loading time, it seems loading fast.

All other things like - security, tabs, popup blocker etc, IE copied from other browsers isn't it ?  So naturally, with the speed as advantage its gaining popularity.

I Was using Mozilla for a long time, and now FF. Pretty happy with that and use IE only when my clients ask me to chk sites etc in IE.

And pirated Win users can go for IE7 now, so sure it will be the first in India and Asia !! It might be a trick by MS too, like if they block all pirated users from using IE, they will go for other browsers - quite naturally


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^from my internet starting day(somewhere in 95) itself  i used Netscape browser(later mozilla) 8).Netscape was killed due to M$ bundling internet explorer.but Netscape returned now as firefox to take the revenge!hehehe!


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> I think advantage of IE is the loading time, it seems loading fast.
> 
> All other things like - security, tabs, popup blocker etc, IE copied from other browsers isn't it ?  So naturally, with the speed as advantage its gaining popularity.
> 
> ...



are you a Network Administrator ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> lucky chap
> 
> IE7 freezed in my case


try IE7 without any addons.
start-->> all program-->>Accessories-->>system tools-->>Internet Explorer (No   Ads on)


----------



## axxo (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> lucky chap
> 
> IE7 freezed in my case



confirmed IE7 didnt respond on visiting that site....
@anandk,  using firefox with IE skin??


----------



## din (Dec 4, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> are you a Network Administrator ?


No, I am into web programming / project management and software exporting business.

Why ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> try this one(IE users be cautious):
> *www.crashie.com/
> 
> And now this one:
> ...


Mine IE worked well.
No issue.

I am on vista+ IE7


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> try IE7 without any addons.
> start-->> all program-->>Accessories-->>system tools-->>Internet Explorer (No   Ads on)



i havent installed any addons, though it freezes with no addons option too.

Am on XP, ant say abt Vista. Tried reinstalling windows and hell no change.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 4, 2007)

I didn't knew IE7 can be installed on pirated XP too. I thought like WMP 11 it too needs genuine version. Oh btw, Opera rocks!


----------



## din (Dec 4, 2007)

@krazyfrog

MS want more people to use IE 7, so they removed the - only for genuine win users -  part, so all pirated copies can have IE 7 now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> I didn't knew IE7 can be installed on pirated XP too. I thought like WMP 11 it too needs genuine version. Oh btw, Opera rocks!



MS released a WGA-less version of IE 7


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> i havent installed any addons, though it freezes with no addons option too.
> 
> Am on XP, ant say abt Vista. Tried reinstalling windows and hell no change.


are you using IE7
Try in safe mode..and than post the result.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> are you using IE7
> Try in safe mode..and than post the result.


u mean windows safe mode ? yeah done that, network service refuses to enable.

And tried no addons mode too.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> u mean windows safe mode ? yeah done that, network service refuses to enable.
> 
> And tried no addons mode too.


did you try safe mode with networking???


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> did you try safe mode with networking???


yup
here is the screenshot
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2130/2086027101_e0b108f96b_o.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> yup
> here is the screenshot
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2130/2086027101_e0b108f96b_o.gif


I think it is problem with XP.
IE7 dont crash in vista .


----------



## krazzy (Dec 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> MS released a WGA-less version of IE 7


So it has to be the new version downloaded from MS website. I have IE7 on Digit CD. If this version is not the new WGA-less version, it'll not install on pirated XP?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> So it has to be the new version downloaded from MS website. I have IE7 on Digit CD. If this version is not the new WGA-less version, it'll not install on pirated XP?


Download from here.This setup won't ask for genuine.
*www.microsoft.com/windows/downloads/ie/getitnow.mspx

Between please shift to genuine.Windows vista Home basic cost Rs. 3500/-


----------



## krazzy (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ My current hardware ain't good enough for Vista. However if i upgrade, i'll get genuine Vista. Btw whats the cost of Vista Home Premium?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> Btw whats the cost of Vista Home Premium?



Rs 5.5k in Lucknow


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> Btw whats the cost of Vista Home Premium?


Rs. 5200+ Tax..in New Delhi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^Thats the cost of OEM one not the retail version.

@krazyfrog:make sure you read all the rules about OEM version before making the purchase.There are some rules which nobody is supposed to like.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @krazyfrog:make sure you read all the rules about OEM version before making the purchase.There are some rules which nobody is supposed to like.



That's for the retail boxed edition of Vista home premium here.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^have they dropped the prices of retail versions?last I checked it was in excess of 10k.


----------



## azzu (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ may be it was ultimate ??
guys how much is Ultimate ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^Thats the cost of OEM one not the retail version.
> 
> @krazyfrog:make sure you read all the rules about OEM version before making the purchase.There are some rules which nobody is supposed to like.


price of vista home premium box.

U get complete sealed box...and that too from big shops.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^arre bhai there are two versions: oem and retail.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^
I think it was retail.
Because OEM..are bulk purchase, and with only one DVD (I amy be wrong)..........


But that shopkeepper ( Nehru place)..showed me a complete one PC licence box.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 5, 2007)

Whats an OEM version and whats the difference between it and the retail version? Btw even i thought Vista cost around 10k+. When did they drop the prices so much?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
OEM version are bulk purchase.Like 200 licence.

I think big companies like compaq buy for their systems.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 5, 2007)

I have one simple pictorial reply​ 
*img1.jurko.net/avatar_4781.gif
​


----------



## bibjee (Dec 5, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> IE 7 is #1 ?
> 
> I cant believe *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
> 
> Anyway Opera Rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif



opera rocks


----------



## Who (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok guys i am a net surfer the only main thing i care about is speed & right now no browser in the world can beat opera 9.50 beta in speed, but if guys can prove me by adding addons or tweaking or anything & making IE 7 faster than opera 9.50 beta i would stop using opera from that day onwards, hell if you can do that to anyother browsers & making them faster than opera i will start using them, but i think you can't do that.

 That's why IE or any other browsers will always be second in my book , opera 9.50 beta is a boon to those who have any type connections & that's why i use opera


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 5, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> Ok guys i am a net surfer the only main thing i care about is speed & right now no browser in the world can beat opera 9.50 beta in speed, but if guys can prove me by adding addons or tweaking or anything & making IE 7 faster than opera 9.50 beta i would stop using opera from that day onwards, hell if you can do that to anyother browsers & making them faster than opera i will start using them, but i think you can't do that.
> 
> That's why IE or any other browsers will always be second in my book , opera 9.50 beta is a boon to those who have any type connections & that's why i use opera


Opera may be fast for U..
But I find IE7 fast.


----------

